
Come and meet our refugee Full Stack graduates at Google in Munich - justkd
https://twitter.com/Code_Door/status/927502280701685760
======
justkd
More than two years ago we launched a project to teach refugees how to code.
Now we have a student demo day at Google in Munich. Are you hiring? We could
not be happier. Please join us. It's free. To attend please send us an email
to farid@codedoor.org

